# what can i put on his scabs



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

what can help scabs


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

How did the mouse get scabs?

In the US, neosporin (or any generic antibiotic cream) can help, depending on how big they are, how many are present, and why they're there in the first place.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If this is the same one you asked about in terms of a shiny coat, treat for mites and internal parasites. Ivermectin or Revolution for Pups and Kittens, or any of a number of other things will cover both internal and external parasites. If it's a male housed with other males you shoudl know that barbering can cause scabs as hair is pulled out. You may have to rehous if that is the case.


----------

